# Choroid Plexus Cysts - 18 week scan - Thoughts?!



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone! 

I just had a scan at 18 weeks and they found some Choroid Plexus Cysts - has anyone had a child with these?? They checked everything else - looked for about an hour and said everything else looks absolutely perfect and together with my first trimester screening - they think the cysts are nothing to worry about and don't recommend any further testing but they will follow them.

Everything I'm reading online is very reassuring since they showed me 5 fingers or 5 toes on every limb and 4 nicely formed chambers of the heart and he's measuring ahead but it's still hard to not worry as these cysts are associated with Trisomy 18. My First trimester screening came back as normal as possible (1 in over 10,000 chance of a genetic abnormality). 

I was just curious if anyone else has had a scan like this and how it turned out. 

Thanks so much for your answers in advance!!


----------



## peteradamelle

Just posting this information to you that I wrote today in a new post about my own experience with a choroid plexus cyst:


I just wanted to reassure anyone who is told their baby has 1 or more than 1 choroid plexus cyst. 

I was told last week that my baby has one of these on it's brain by the sonographer who performed my 20 week scan at the fetal medicine centre in london. She recommended i see professor nicolaides (the best in the world, i've been told, he's very famous in the sonography world) this week just to get reassurance from him. She told me there is a link to Trisomy 18 (Edward's syndrome) with choroid plexus cysts. 

Well when I phoned my Ob the day after the scan, worried out of my mind, he said he was really angry that she'd even told me about the cyst because it will resolve itself in a few weeks, which is also what the sonographer told me, and that it has absolutely no relevance to Trisomy 18/Edward's at all, unless other things are seen on the scan. My Ob said 'they are no supposed to tell you about a cyst if no other markers for trisomy 18 are seen, what a stupid woman!' He then told me not to see the professor because it would be a complete waste of time. This reassured me that there was nothing to worry about. My Ob also said it makes no difference if you have 1 cyst or 10 cysts, they all disappear and are completely harmless. 

However, I kept the appointment with the professor and saw him last night. I couldn't help myself. He screwed his face up when I told him why I was there, he wanted to know which of his staff had scanned me. He said "a cyst without any other markers is completely normal and will resolve on it's own". It does not increase your risk of Trisomy 18. He apologised for wasting my time, and confirmed the baby is 100% healthy and wrote on the report "very small and resolving choroid plexus cyst with no significance. the prognosis for this baby is excellent". 

I just wanted to reassure everyone out there who is told their baby has a cyst, or two cysts, or even 10 cysts. If there are no other markers for trisomy 18, you have absolutely nothing to worry about. 

My baby's cyst has already halved in size in 8 days, and will be gone in a week or two. 

I read so much on the internet, and looking back, i wish i hadn't. I had a lot of sleepless nights wondering if my baby was ok.


----------



## marymc

hi i understand your fears to well but in my 5th pregnancy i was informed my baby had cyst they didnt understand them in them days,i went through hell,i was advised to terminate pregnancy but baby started kicking holes out of me during this conversation so i refused and continued with pregnancy,the end result is i have a happy healthy 21 year old who was scanned till her soft spot closed then discharged probably still has cyst ,if you have any other fears or want any other information i will help if i can,good luck


----------



## ssjad

My son had multiple large cysts and we were recommended to terminate. Luckily we didn't. Like previous poster, he's now a beautiful, intelligent 18 yo.

A friend had the same thing a few weeks ago. She's now 37 weeks and cysts have disappeared.

Good luck!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks ladies!! I am now almost 37 weeks and thankfully the cysts are gone and all seems to be going perfectly!! I really appreciate your kind words and reassurance!! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

sorry posted wrong section!


----------



## needblessing

Hi guys.. Am 21 weeks pregnant... Bit relieved after reading your posts.. Thank you all !! I also find out my baby has 1 CPC in the brain then they did another ultrasound which showed its still there but the size is smaller now.. My doctor advised they ll do another one after 4 weeks... I still have 3 more weeks to wait and it's driving me crazy... M reading online ... It's reassuring sometimes but I get scared thinking what if ??? What if cyst is still there after 3 weeks .. It's my first pregnancy.. M really worried .. Well IPS came normal n they say they didn't see anything else except the cyst... What to expect now if cyst remains there after 3 weeks ???? Plz help!!


----------



## ncmommy

At my 20 week my baby had 2 went back this week for a follow up so almost 8 weeks later and all was clear. My translunar tech said they normally don't even follow up with these as they are so common.


----------



## ncmommy

Sorry- ultrasound not translunar, stupid autocorrect!


----------



## needblessing

I got my follow up too and ultrasound showed that cysts are gone... does that mean that my baby is normal and healthy?? plz reply..


----------

